# White mascara?



## JanineDesiree (Oct 2, 2009)

I'd really like some white mascara but I don't know what brand would have it. Or could I just use mascara bases/primers as mascara?


----------



## MK09 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JanineDesiree* 

 
_I'd really like some white mascara but I don't know what brand would have it. Or could I just use mascara bases/primers as mascara?_

 


Ben Nye Makes a white mascara heres a link.

Amazon.com: Mascara: Beauty


----------



## JanineDesiree (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MK09* 

 
_Ben Nye Makes a white mascara heres a link.

Amazon.com: Mascara: Beauty_

 

Do you know if you can buy that in any stores? Amazon.com charges too much on their shipping to Canada.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 2, 2009)

It's also available on EBay.ca...

MASCARA for Lash Eyebrow Facial Hair Ben Nye Makeup LM on eBay.ca (item 250478944957 end time 05-Oct-09 21:20:17 EDT)


----------



## JanineDesiree (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_It's also available on EBay.ca...

MASCARA for Lash Eyebrow Facial Hair Ben Nye Makeup LM on eBay.ca (item 250478944957 end time 05-Oct-09 21:20:17 EDT)_

 
Thanks. That's much more reasonable.


I still hope someone can offer me an answer to if I can use a white primer just on it's own since I plan to buy one, to help bring out colored mascaras, regardless.


----------



## MK09 (Oct 3, 2009)

Well eyelash primers are meant to be used under mascara.Usually they have fibers in them to build up the lashes and conditioners to treat the lashes.Those fibers in the primer look pretty obvious on there own.They are white yes but they wont give the same effect as a white mascara.
But its your makeup you can do whatever you like with it.There's no rules that say you cant use white primer alone,i just personally dont see the point lol But hey give it a try and if you like the look,then thats all that matters.

But just a side not,sometimes those fibers get flaky and if your not using a mascara over them then they might flake off and get in your eyes and might sting.I know many people who cant use eyelash primer at all because there sensitive and there eyes tear up and get all red and sometimes itchy.

So i dont know, its your choice.If you really want to use a primer  i would use the primer under the white mascara if i were you.


----------



## Candy Christ (Oct 3, 2009)

Vincent Longo makes a white mascara along with other colors.

Vincent Longo


----------



## RayannaBanana (Oct 18, 2010)

I need a white mascara for Halloween! Does anyone know where I can get one in Canada for cheap!? Drugstore brands are fine.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 18, 2010)

just use the primer end of a double ended mascara, loreal does one, most brands do


----------



## RayannaBanana (Oct 18, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> just use the primer end of a double ended mascara, loreal does one, most brands do



 	Hmm ok, I was hoping to get something a bit cheaper since it is just for Halloween. Those double ended primer mascaras can be pricey. Thanks!
  	I know NYX has one but the store here that carries it has a very limited supply of NYX.


----------

